# Jumping up and biting human faces



## cheddar (Nov 29, 2013)

Tonight my 11 month old male Vizsla jumped up and bit my sister in the face. His bite drew blood and really scared my sister (of course!!!) and me. I feel so horrible, and like a failed mom...I don't want him to feel he needs to react this way in situations.

It happened really fast. She was having him sit, lay-down, wait, etc. and giving him treats when he obeyed (we probably went one round of each). After the last treat was handed out and swallowed, she extended her hand to pet him and he suddenly jumped, growled, and snapped her face. Luckily he missed her eyes and no stitches are needed, but my sister certainly won't want to be around him anymore...and I won't let him. After he did it, I immediately grabbed his mouth, looked him square in the eyes, and gave a firm and stern "No bite!" and led him outside for a time-out.

This is not the first time he has jumped up to people's noses...and I have not found a successful method to get him to stop jumping in general (not just up on strangers but at familiar family members as well). I have tried a verbal command ("Off") also I won't pet him until all four paws are on the ground, and even a squirt bottle. He does pretty ok with me, but not with others. I have learned that I am not as successful at getting his attention while others are around, in certain distracting situations.

I am really worried of the reaction that was triggered tonight and other occasions with unfamiliar people (adults and children). I thought I was doing a good job of socializing but this fearful behavior is surfacing more and more and I don't want it to escalate. It is already to a point it should not be.

Somehow I need to him to re-learn that I am the pack leader; and therefore he doesn't have to feel that he needs to protect himself or me with strangers...I am just unsure how to do that... Dog trainers are very sparse where I live and those that are near typically have no experience with Vizslas. =( 

Suggestions? Am I thinking about this the wrong way? Thanks.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

This has nothing to do with pack leaders.

When he jumps turn away from him and make a sideways step towards him to take up all space between you and him. This forces the dog to back off.
Most of the people react by stepping back creating more space, which allows the dog to move forward towards you. So far this way has been successful for me with Dre and every other dog. 

If you, your family and your friends consistently do it for a few days he will learn. 

EDIT: Here is an article that describes that in more detail
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/jumpingdogs.htm


----------



## cheddar (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi solefald. Thanks for your response and suggestion. I will try this method and inform those who he may come in contact with. 

I feel the issue may be deeper than just jumping (perhaps coupled with fear aggression)...but this is a good place to start. =)


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry about the negative experience, just in case please vet check to rule out possible underlying health issue (for the lawyers)...

Here’s what the dog may have done to try and tell her it was uncomfortable and for her to back off:

1. ears were flat against his head
2. was licking it's lips
3. There was tension in the dog's face
4. lips drawn back looking long and showing teeth – incisors, canines and molars.
5. Ridges of muscle evident at the corner of his lips and near his jaw
6. Wide-eye look with fleeting glances away from human – then back to human

When a dog gets stressed, anxious and concerned about his environment and potential threats, some dogs will put distance between themselves and the threat by leaving. If leaving is not an option, biting becomes their only other option to create the distance by “making the threat go away".

P.S. 
May try positive relationship building with the dog using food before asking the dog to perform obedience exercises. 
New handlers stand a higher chance of getting bitten the first time they attempt obedience with the dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you haven't already, contact your breeder.
A good many have a wealth of information.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

wow, 
Do you have any idea why he jumped, growled, and bit her? Just because she reached to pet him? 

I wasn't there so I don't know for sure. But I think if Ginger ever bit me and drew blood I would respond alot harsher and maybe would have tossed her on her side or back while grabbing her mouth shut for submission. 

Maybe you can look into getting a prong correction collar and keeping your dog on a leash at all times in the house or at least especially with other people around so that you can grab the leash and give a correction quickly. 

Our trainer recommended a prong collar for Ginger because corrections with her regular collar were getting absolutely no response from her. After watching some Youtube videos on how to use them, I realized they are not as scarey as I first thought. And Ginger really responds to correction with it. 

Good luck and keep us posted. I also can't wait to hear some other experienced responses.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson is a jumper. He will jump on anyone who lets him. His walker, our neighbor... He does not jump on our family members as we have trained him not to -- we close the space as mentioned above and we also lift up a leg so he rams into our knee with his chest. Only took once and he never jumped again.

As for biting -- I really don't know. I would be worries about fear/aggression as well, but I do not have experience with this and wouldn't know what to do. Good luck


----------

